# Topics > Related topics > Cryptocurrency >  Hardware crypto wallets, Ledger SAS, Paris, France

## Airicist

Developer - Ledger SAS

Ledger Nano X - ledger.com/ledger-nano-x

Ledger Nano S - shop.ledger.com/products/ledger-nano-s

Playlist "Get started with Ledger Nano X"

Playlist "Get started with Ledger Nano S"

----------

